# Building a curved top jexelery box



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am planning on building a curved top jewelry box for my sister's birthday. The part that I need help with is the top. I want to use severl sections of wood cut on the table saw but I am unsure of the angle to cut them at or the width of each section. I want the box to be 8" deep and 12" wide. Has anyone else done a similiar project they can help me out or at least steer me in the right direction?

Thanks
YT


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi YT, and welcome to Lumberjocks! I'm not sure if this is what you are trying to do, but i hope it's of help. I built this curved FACE jewelry box: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29413#comment-621596. There is a plan available in the December / Jan issue of Wood Magazine. Just be aware that the drawer dimensions in the mag are incorrect for the drawer depth. Good Sawdust!!


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Gerry thanks for the plans. What I want to build is a top like a curved treasure chest, so the lid would be the curved piece. I guess I should have been a little bit more detailed with my description.

Thanks
YT


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

YT, yeah, I kind of thought you were after a different design. If memory serves me well, there are some designs like the one you describe in the boxes category. Here is one in the chest category that may give you what you need. Hope this is of help.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/28983


----------



## Woodfella (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi YT, A couple of years ago I built some treasure chests as Christmas gifts for my great-nephews. I will post the pictures on the projects page as I haven't figured out how to post pictures in the forum section yet. Basically look at the staves of your top as the sections of a spoked wheel. The circumference of a circle is: 
Dia. x pi. So let's say for example that the underside of your top is an 8" diameter. 8" x 3.14159 = 25.13" 
The circumference is 25.13" Now divide by a number of your own choosing, let's say 20. 25.13" / 20 = 1.25" 
Also 360° / 20 = 18° In this example the width of the underside of each stave is approximately 1.25" and the bevel angle would be 9°. I say approximately because the 1.25" is the length of the arc on the underside not the flat surface of the stave. But it will get you pretty close. (within .005") You can divide by any number you choose. A smaller number will increase the stave and the bevel angle etc.. This can all be figured using a standard calculator. But for what it's worth I am an old roof cutter, so I have several "Construction Master" calculators, one of which I keep in my shop for calculations like this. I feel it is an invaluable tool to have because of it's ability to do dimensional calculations, and the built in math functions it contains. I hope this steers you in the right direction. Also if you need help figuring out how to hollow out the inside diameter of your top on your table saw, I have a formula for calculating the angle at which you run the material across the blade to acheive the diameter you want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Depends on how much of an arch you want in the top. The expample above will give you a full half circle. Probalby the fastest and easiest would be to draw a full scale arch as high as you want it. Divide it into as many pieces as look good to you. More segments will have a more natural cure, less will be more choppy. You can scrape it totally curved if you want. After you get an eye plesing design, measure it with a protractor and saw away.

Or you could just calculate it by doubling the the diameter to lower the arch to a quarter of a circle or multiplying by 4 to lower it further.

Good luck


----------

